

Susu, or raising your own VC - gnubardt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susu_(savings)

======
gnubardt
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Krust_Caribbean_Bakery_%...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Krust_Caribbean_Bakery_%26_Grill#History)

The company was started with friends and relatives contributing $100 a week
after they couldn't get a loan from a bank.

